# How often should you sheath clean?



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I do different parts periodically. If its just out I get all the flakeys off. Beans about every 3 months but I haven't gotten up in there myself. The last time was his teeth floating last October. So I'm thinking tomorrow I'm going to get ambitious and get some long gloves to go after him. Also how do you determine how much ace to give? He's not a fan... I'm going to start desensitizing him with it but I really just want to get a thourough cleaning done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm honestly not sure the exact amount of times you should do it. I just always do it whenever he gets a good full sudsy bath, which is about four times a year (he gets hosed down all the time, so he's always clean), and I go ahead and spend the time to get it all done. 

Meantime, I do the same, and just clean around to get some flaky stuff out.

As far as giving Ace, I would ask your vet about that to get a professional measurement.


----------



## Rowdy Girl (Aug 1, 2011)

I do it about every 6 mos. My gelding just doesn't seem to get to darn dirty... thank goodness...lol


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

It really depends on how clean your horse is. If he doesn't drop when he pees you'll have to check his sheath often.


----------



## EquestEquine (Aug 15, 2010)

My boy is typically pretty clean. By preference I try twice a year, cleaning the flakes every normal bath. He and I don't like it so I just make sure he isn't having any difficulties and can sometimes do once a year.


----------



## Ohhkierst (Jan 2, 2011)

I do mine whenever I get his teeth floated. It is just easier that way.. I have heard from twice a year to once a month. It depends. But every 6 months is what I do. And if it just so happens to be out when i am washing him down I get what I can. other than that I let the vet do her thing and take care of it.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought this may help you :

*By Gary D. Kirchmeier

A male horse needs to have his sheath and penis cleaned periodically. It is an unsavory, but necessary task. Most breeding stallions are probably washed often enough during breeding season, but they might not get proper attention during the rest of the year. Stallions who are pasture-bred could easily get ignored, but geldings are the ones who most often have problems. An accumulation of dirt and excretions called smegma builds up in the area, and must be removed. Mares experience the same affliction between their udders. 

One of the first signs you may see, if your horse has dirty genitals, is tail rubbing. There can be several reasons for tail rubbing, but if you worm regularly, and are not plagued by parasites such as lice, a dirty udder or sheath should be high on your list of suspects. Routine genital cleaning is best; then you won't have to wait for these symptoms. How often should you check your horse? There is no exact answer to that question. It varies from horse to horse, and each area of the country is probably different. In Arizona and neighboring parts of the Southwest, horses seem to get filthy quickly. If a cross-section of horse owners were asked, there would be quite an array of answers. Once every 2 or 3 months is a suggested routine. Many gelding owners, who think they cleanse their horses adequately, are overlooking an important part of the chore. There is a pouch in the end of the penis that sometimes causes serious trouble because people simply do not know about it. It needs to be cleared out each time the sheath and penis are washed. Usually the pouch will have one or more small lumps or beans of smegma in it. They are frequently shaped like a pinto bean and are about the same size. Sometimes, they are as large as walnuts. If the pouch has been neglected for long, you might find things that will really surprise you. 

*​









*Recently, I was asked to check a gelding for a woman, and had one of those surprises. The woman grooms her horse daily and bathes the sheath area frequently, but didn't know she needed to check inside the penis.

The gelding, extremely sore in the hindquarters, and sensitive to the touch, was obviously distressed. It was a weekend out at a ranch and no veterinarian was available. The ranch foreman and the horse's owner suspected he had a problem urinating, and they asked me to inspect him. It didn't take long to find his problem. 

A hard brittle hook of matter the size of your little finger was sticking out the end of the penis. The area was extremely sensitive, and the horse was certainly not happy, but eventually all the foreign matter was removed. After the debris has been there so long, it seems to harden. In this case, the material, white and almost like pearl in appearance, broke and was removed in three large pieces. The volume was roughly equivalent to a heaping tablespoon. Sadly, this is not the largest deposit I have ever removed from a horse. This particular horse had been in lots of misery; but by morning, he was fine. 


*​


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Eeeuuuuwwww.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

serafina said:


> Eeeuuuuwwww.


 
Haha, it's definitely not the most fun thing to do, but it must be done.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow that poor horse  I check for beans at least every three months because my friend got a gelding and he had a walnut sizes black bean really hard. My gelding always has 3 small ones. He gets aggitated when I try and get them though he lifts his leg. I'm always as gentle as possible and always verbally correct him. He's never kicked out and I'd like to keep it that way. I honestly think the vet was a little rough with him  he never drops it unless you scratch his butt. After she cleaned it there were small road rash type abraisions and he left it hanging.  so now I want to be extra cautious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Ummmm....your guys just let you wash them???? 

Mine would kick the heck out of us......:shock::shock::shock::shock:


we have the vet sedate him and do it every spring when they get their vaccinations!!


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

DejaVu said:


> Haha, it's definitely not the most fun thing to do, but it must be done.


Yep. The whole thing is kind of eeeuuuuuwwww...but what really set me off was this:

*A hard brittle hook of matter the size of your little finger was sticking out the end of the penis.
*

EEEEEUUUUWWW. That poor horse, but eeeeuuuwww....


----------



## Jumpehunter (Jul 29, 2011)

We schedule it for every 6 months but if we see it getting really dirty and nasty looking then we call in a little early


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Beauseant said:


> Ummmm....your guys just let you wash them????
> 
> Mine would kick the heck out of us......:shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> ...


 
All of mine do. My arab drops after hosing some water in that area for a little while, and pretty much stays dropped, so he's super easy and quick.
My Paint, well, he sucks way up, just to make things difficult, and makes me reach way up in there, to really get the essentials clean. But, that's the worst he does. Otherwise he just stands there, with a slightly "not so impressed" facial expression. :lol:


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

This may sound like a stupid question, but Hank is my first gelding...I've heard this procedure was a necessity but the ins and outs confuse me  What exactly do you clean it with? And do you need to coax it out if doesn't readily drop? Oy, this is going to be uncomfortable.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am also wondering the samething that Ashley just posted. I have only ever had mares up until just recently. I noticed that Beau is looking a little uhhh scaley? and gross. How can I make it less awkward for him and more for myself. haha


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

What is really fun is doing this in the front yard while your prudish neighbors are out. Talk about a fit!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Cat, I read an article off of google to try to get a better idea on this cleaning and it really just confused me even more, but in the article is said now to be sure no girl scout troops, elderly neighbors, or horse camp kids are around for the process. I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

nicole25 said:


> I am also wondering the samething that Ashley just posted. I have only ever had mares up until just recently. I noticed that Beau is looking a little uhhh scaley? and gross. How can I make it less awkward for him and more for myself. haha


Haha I know! I wouldn't even know what looks right or wrong. And I've heard of some people being "elbow" deep...um, I'm gonna need some heavy duty gloves because there's no way I'm paying a vet to do this!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I use latex-free gloves and KY jelly (more fun looks at the check-out!) but I know others use things like excalibur for cleaning as well. I find a good groom session followed by a butt massage helps my boys drop, but once I start cleaning they can start sucking it back up pretty quick. I don't chase it all the way up like others do so I have to start the process over again to finish. Toby is especially bad about not letting it drop if he suspects its cleaning day.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I dont understand the bean thing. I do get the cleaning the outer part that drops (sorry i suck with anatomy) So I guess the actual penis that drops i clean the outside where it is flaky and gross (gags). But thats the only part that I do understand.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

The bean is inside the tip. You are literally sticking your finger into the small opening at the tip and popping out the bean. Its not the most comfortable thing for the horse as you can imagine and I suggest using your pinky.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well thats pleasant! Right now I am only leasing Beau, this may be a job for his full owner. haha After all she is a vet nurse.


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

Cat said:


> The bean is inside the tip. You are literally sticking your finger into the small opening at the tip and popping out the bean. Its not the most comfortable thing for the horse as you can imagine and I suggest using your pinky.


Oh lord. I think I should make my husband do this.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I just bought my gelding yesterday and noticed he was um, scaly and dry pretty bad down there. 
Gonna have to leanr how to do this :/


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

I've just taken on a gelding and am not looking forward to the great sheath cleaning event. But at least I have a better idea of what is involved. Thanks OP and all who replied.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

In my experience with sheath cleaning....its not nearly as bad as you think!!!! For me it was always something that had to be done, not an option, so I just got over the thought of what I was actually doing, and just got in there, did the duty, and was all set! Some horses are great for it, and actually enjoy it, and others would rather just be left alone. 

Thanks to the OP for posting this though! Think its about time for me to do my guy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Vet told me maybe once annually, no more than that. There are important bacteria that protect those parts.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've always had mine done professionaly once a year when their teeth get floated. Reason being I'm already paying for the barn call and sedation, sheath cleaning just doesn't add that much more.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

My two geldings don't get very dirty. I will do it once to twice a year. If it's chilly out, a bucket of warm water and a small amount of baby oil will do the trick and you don't need to worry too much about not getting all the soap out (hard when the hose only has COLD water).

I usually do a good cleaning with a gentle soap when they get a bath on a hot day. Although I don't have heated water, I just leave the hose out in the sun and when I'm ready to rinse it is warm (just make sure it isn't too hot!). Neither of my guys will drop for me, but they tolerate it fine. A gentle face soap works well for this if you don't have sheath cleaner, and I always clean the sheath pocket itself as well...it gets dirty in there too.

Definitely not the most fun chore but eh...you get used to it.


----------



## jrcci (Apr 28, 2011)

i do mine alot cause my horse doesnt come out of his sheath to pee. so he gets pretty gross. i would say i do his every other week.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to clean both of my geldings this week. My hubby refuses to clean his gelding and I started a couple of months back getting my new horse and hubbys horse used to me touching them there. I spray a little water up there gently when I am rinsing them off after rides to soften up the gunk. I was able to check Biscuit for a bean a few weeks ago and he doesn't have one so it is on to Sarge now and he is pretty elusive with his junk!

LOL my cousin said her horse would lift his leg to her when she tried to clean him and I told her to scratch his bum a little or inside his leg to get him to drop. LOL She asked me where when we were rinsing them after a ride and I showed her and then gently touched him and he didn't raise his leg to me so I sprayed a little water in there and omg he is dirty up there. He gave us a funny look and I told him some guys PAY for this so to get over it. Thank God no girl scouts or church members were out as we were right beside the Cowboy Church doing this....:shock:


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

When I had my gelding, I would check him every couple weeks. He was quite comfortable with me handling his 'stuff' (typical gross boy!) and he would drop almost as soon as I ran my hand back there. I would pick off whatever flakies I could see and check for a bean. If there was none, we were done. If I saw something, I brought out the bucket of warm water and KY Jelly.

He was surprisingly easy to do. I'd clean, he's snooze. It wasn't that bad, but it definitely wasn't on my list of favorite things to do. The looks I'd get from the other boarders were absolutely comical though. One boarder was riding by as I was doing it and she nearly fell off her horse because she was so focused on what I was doing and why.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've said this on another thread here, but, I clean my gelding's sheaths all of the time. *I never do a thoroughly cleaning* at any one time, and I don't use soap or water. _I clean some dead skin and/or one bean or two_ about every week. Their sheaths stay pretty clean this way, and I don't irritate them. I've done this with every gelding that I've owned, and I've owned geldings for 26 years now. A good time to do so is After a workout, when he is more relaxed, but it's all about trusting me to not abuse his "privates."
Now, if we're talking about a thorough grooming, let's get into it about getting that dirt off of their lower legs!!! LOL


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

*From the Other Point of View*

Nick: Nice day, eh Chip?

Chip: Sure is, Nick! The grass is particularly succulent today. Hey, there's our owner! Let's go see if she has any Horse Crunch!

Nick: Cool! Race ya!

_clompitty clomp clompitty clomp clompitty BRAKE!_

Chip: Hey, whydya stop? I bumped my nose on your butt.

Nick: She's got a pail of water, the little white bottle and... and....

Both Nick and Chip: THE RUBBER GLOVES! RUN! RUN AWAY! 

_clompitty clomp clompitty clomp clompitty clomp...._

Red Gate Farm: Rats.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

****!! that was great Red Gate Farm, i'm thinking you need a new tactic lol

I just bought my Gelding 6 months ago, when he got his teeth done a couple months ago i checked and he wasnt to bad. But i'm thinking i'll give it a good clean before winter comes, we have warm water but i'd imagine it would still be more comforable before the air gets to frigid lol

i took a short Horse groom aprentiship program and they said that its fine to check and clean with no soap or other cleaning supplies pretty often, but to only wash with soap/cleaning supplies every 6month-1 year as you dont want to mess up the nature balence by cleaning it to much

For everyone who doesn't have heated water in your barn you could look into a heater coil for water buckets. we had one at the barn where i did my aprentiship. very handy when you dont have heated water in your barn

Midwest Trade Tool Bucket Heater - Midwest Trade Tool (GUHEATB) - Tiletools.com
(this isn't the exact model they had there. just one i found on google when i did a quick serch just now)


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

This topic got me thinkin, I've never had to clean a horses sheeth before (Barn owners or horses owners have always done it, so I've never had a time to do it myself), and now that I have a gelding who I know has NEVER in his life had it done and another horse on the property who's probably the same (It's looking reaally flakey). I've been wanting to get it done but don't have much of an idea of how do it and what to use. There's not much for people to ask this way as I'm pretty certain most the farmers here don't think to clean there on their horses (For the ones I know) and I just moved so I'm still finding out where all the horsey people are. Anyone have any help pointers?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

K.I., start with brushing his belly around the penis/sheath and touching the area as you brush--the approach and retreat method. Every day you can linger a little longer in the area. Watch, or ask a friend to watch for a violent reaction. MANY years ago I didn't even think I would have a problem with any of my geldings, so I just cleaned them up there. Don't assume you have a problem unless your horse shows you so. One or both of them may have been groomed successfully there when they were very young, and just had owners who didn't bother to clean them there. The worst reaction you will get it is a horse that tries to kick you, and it's harder for him to kick sideways, easier for a horse to kick backwards. Once you are succesful, try my suggestion (above) and don't do a thorough cleaning at any ONE time. I also think, if you are successful, that this should become part of your regular grooming, that is, to handle the penis/sheath on a regular basis even IF it doesn't need cleaning, for about 6 months. After THAT, you won't have to clean your horse very often. I own two 5yo geldings, and it's an important part of their current training to be completely handled, so I am cleaning sheaths often. In a few years, I'll just be checking/cleaning as needed. My older geldings NEVER gave me trouble cleaning their sheaths. =D


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

Corporal said:


> K.I., start with brushing his belly around the penis/sheath and touching the area as you brush--the approach and retreat method. Every day you can linger a little longer in the area. Watch, or ask a friend to watch for a violent reaction. MANY years ago I didn't even think I would have a problem with any of my geldings, so I just cleaned them up there. Don't assume you have a problem unless your horse shows you so. One or both of them may have been groomed successfully there when they were very young, and just had owners who didn't bother to clean them there. The worst reaction you will get it is a horse that tries to kick you, and it's harder for him to kick sideways, easier for a horse to kick backwards. Once you are succesful, try my suggestion (above) and don't do a thorough cleaning at any ONE time. I also think, if you are successful, that this should become part of your regular grooming, that is, to handle the penis/sheath on a regular basis even IF it doesn't need cleaning, for about 6 months. After THAT, you won't have to clean your horse very often. I own two 5yo geldings, and it's an important part of their current training to be completely handled, so I am cleaning sheaths often. In a few years, I'll just be checking/cleaning as needed. My older geldings NEVER gave me trouble cleaning their sheaths. =D


Thank you very much!  I will be sure to keep watch for their reactions and add this in their routine~ I gotta groom them later tonight (They look like they got glomped by the burr monster) so I'll give it a go when I head out~


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

Beauseant said:


> Ummmm....your guys just let you wash them????
> 
> Mine would kick the heck out of us......:shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> ...


 
UPDATE: our boy DOES let us clean him...of course, we have to bombard him with treats to keep him focused on something other than what we are doing. 

He is a dirty guy....he seriously needs that area washed every month or two. I wonder why....since some of you only need to do it twice a year. I wonder what he's doing with that thing that makes it so dirty...:shock:

He doesn't kick out at us like we thought he would....

We haven't tried to do the bean removal though. That is too invasive for us...we'll leave that to the vet. YUCK


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm surprised our UK friends haven't chimed in on this one, since the "yuchy" stuff is called, "smegma," and was a popular word on "Red Dwarf." rofl
_I can never understand why it looks so bad, yet it doesn't *smell* that bad...hmmmmmmm_


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

My warmblood get his down every two weeks because he's gross. Seriously, gross.
My TB would kick me square in the face if I attempted it so he get's his done whenever he gets drugged for various things
The appendix get's done every 3-4 months.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

My boy is usually clean. I deflake everytime I see it down and about once a month I get up there and degunk/remove beans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

And this is why I prefer mares.


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Whenever the Vet is at the barn. My guy gets GROSS, so bad that the first time the Vet cleaned him, he was pulling out handfuls of crud and being utterly horrified.

My guy would happily boot you into the middle of next year for even thinking about cleaning him, so the Vet has to heavily sedate him. Even when heavily sedated, he STILL tries to kick the Vet continually, nearly fell over multiple times the last time as he was so sedated, he couldn't balance on only 3 legs.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2009)

I do my gelding once in the spring and once in the fall. Being in Canada and boarding outside cleaning in the winter isn't really an option.

To get him used to it, I would do the pet and retreat method and whenever he dropped while I was grooming him I would take hold of the penis and let it go (gently) so he knew it was no big deal to let me touch him there.

As for the cleaning process I put a whole lot of aloe vera gel on the penis (if he's dropped) and oodles inside the sheath area (especially if he didn't drop). This helps loosen the smegma. Then I use warm water and a clean cloth (the thinner the better since it seems to be easier to get up in the sheath area if the cloth is thinner upposed to a thick cloth). If he's really dirty or if it seems to be difficult to get clean I use a little bit of baby shampoo in the water and rinse thoroughly. Then after the cleaning I reaply the aloe vera gel and leave it on to sooth any irritation.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

draftrider said:


> And this is why I prefer mares.


I won't say it's the reason I prefer mares, but it has always been a nice little extra :lol: that came with having mares.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

MajesticSpirit said:


> Sheath cleaning 2 locating the bean - Rick Gore Horsemanship - www.thinklikeahorse.org - YouTube


Ya know, video like THIS one make some folks want to regulate the Internet!!! ROFL


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I love this description.......................



Stick my hand up _where_!? One of the joys of owning a gelding is periodic sheath cleaning. This is a mysterious topic to some, so  Pat Harris  wrote these instructions which she posted on  Equine-L. 
Step 1) Check to make sure there are no prospective boyfriends, elderly neighbors, or Brownie troops with a line of sight to the proceedings. Though of course they're probably going to show up unexpectedly ANYWAY once you're in the middle of things. Prepare a good explanation <vbg> 
2) Trim your fingernails short. Assemble horse, hose, and your sense of humor (plus, ideally, Excalibur cleanser and perhaps thin rubber gloves). 
3) Use hose (or damp sponge) to get the sheath and its inhabitant wet. Uh, that is, do this in a *civilized* fashion with due warning to the horse; he is apt to take offense if an icy-cold hose blasts unexpectedly into his personal regions ;-) 
4) Now introduce your horse to Mr Hand <g>. What I find safest is to stand facing the horse's head, with my shoulder and hip snugly against the horse's thigh and hip so that if he makes any suspicious move such as raising his leg, I can feel it right away and am in any case pressed so close that all he can do is shove, not really kick. The horse should be held by an assistant or by your free hand, NOT tied fast to a post or to crossties. He may shift around a good bit if he's not happy with Mr Hand's antics, but don't be put off by that; as long as you are patient and gradual, and stick close to his side, he'll get over it. 
Remember that it would be most unladylike of you to simply make a direct grab for your horse's Part. Give the horse a clue about what's on the program. Rest your hand against his belly, and then slide it back til you are entering The Home of the Actual Private Part. When you reach this first region of your destination, lube him up good with Excalibur or whatever you're using. 
5) If the outer part of his sheath is really grungy you will feel little clods and nubblies of smegma peeling off as you grope around in there. Patiently and gently expedite their removal. 
5) Thus far, you have probably only been in the outer part of the sheath. The Part Itself, you'll have noticed, is strangely absent. That's because it has retired shyly to its inner chambers. Roll up them thar sleeves and follow in after it ;-) 
6) As you and Mr Hand wend your way deeper into the sheath, you will encounter what feels like a small portal that opens up into a chamber beyond. Being attentive to your horse's reaction, invite yourself in <vbg>. You are now in the inner sanctum of The Actual Private Part. It's hiding in there towards the back, trying to pretend it isn't there. Say hi and wave to it <vbg>. No, really, work your finger back and forth around the sides of it. If the horse won't drop, this is your only shot at removing whatever dried smegma is clinging to the surface of the Part itself. So, gently explore around it, pulling out whatever crusty topsoil you find there. Use more water and more Excalibur if necessary to loosen attached gunk. 
7) When Mr Hand and the Actual Private Part have gotten to know each other pretty well, and the Part feels squeaky clean all around, there remains only one task: checking for, and removing, the bean. The bean is a pale, kidney-shaped accumulation of smegma in a small pouch just inside the urethra. Not all horses accumulate a bean, but IME the majority do, even if they have no visible external smegma. 
So: the equine urethra is fairly large diameter, and indeed will permit you to very gently insinuate one of your slimmer fingers inside the urethral opening. Do so, and explore upwards for what will feel like a lump or "pea" buried no more than, I dunno, perhaps 3/4" in from the opening. If you do encounter a bean, gently and sympathetically persuade it out with your finger. This may require a little patience from BOTH Mr Hand AND the horse, but the horse will be happier and healthier once it's accomplished. In the rare event that the bean is too enormous for your finger to coax out, you might try what I did (in desperation) last month on the orange horse: Wrap thumb and index finger around the end of the Part and squeeze firmly to extrude the bean. Much to my surprise it worked and orange horse did NOT kill me for doing it and he does not seem to have suffered any permanant damage as a result ;-> I have never in my life seen another bean that enormous, though. 
8) Now all that's left to do is make a graceful exit and rinse the area very thoroughly in apology for the liberties you've taken <vbg>. A hose will be MUCH easier to use here than just a sponge and bucket, IME. Make sure to direct the water into the Part's inner retreat too, not merely the outer part of the sheath. This may require you to enfold the end of the hose in your hand and guide it up there personally. 
9) Ta-da, you are done! Say, "Good horsie" and feed him lots of carrots. Watch him make funny faces at the way your hands smell. Hmm. Well, perhaps there is ONE more step... 
10) The only thing I know of that is at all effective in removing the lovely fragrance of smegma from your hands (fingernails arms elbows and wherever else it's gotten) is Excalibur. Even then, if you didn't use gloves you may find you've got an unusual personal perfume for a while. So, word to the wise, do NOT clean your horse's sheath just before an important job interview or first date ;-) 
and of course, there is that one FINAL step... 
11) Figure out how to explain all this to your mother (or the kid from next door, or the meter reader, or whoever else you've just realized has been standing in the barn doorway speechlessly watching the entire process. <vbg>) 
Now, go thou forth and clean that Part


----------



## blacksplash (Jan 17, 2011)

A couple of years ago I read about this online. I had never heard of this before and I asked my old vet and he had never heard of it before and told me dont bother, so I didnt. Then a couple of weeks later when I was washing one of the geldings I decided to ''go in'' and have a look around. Sure enough, there was a bean a little smaller than a pea and I managed to get it out. I stood there proud as punch holding up my prize while my bf was half disgusted, half impressed. I now check all the geldings every couple of months. But to this day I have mentioned it to all the horsey people I know, and no one I know has ever heard of it and just look at me funny..

Oh, and I was not prepared for the smell! I can still smell it every time I think about it!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

blacksplash said:


> A couple of years ago I read about this online. I had never heard of this before and I asked my old vet and he had never heard of it before and told me dont bother, so I didnt. Then a couple of weeks later when I was washing one of the geldings I decided to ''go in'' and have a look around. Sure enough, there was a bean a little smaller than a pea and I managed to get it out. I stood there proud as punch holding up my prize while my bf was half disgusted, half impressed. I now check all the geldings every couple of months. But to this day I have mentioned it to all the horsey people I know, and no one I know has ever heard of it and just look at me funny..
> 
> Oh, and I was not prepared for the smell! I can still smell it every time I think about it!


And now you might want expand your vet's eduction 

It's actually not something that always becomes a problem that needs attention. There are the rare exceptions like my father's old March Tacky gelding that never needed a cleaning in his life (lucky dad). He just managed to never have a problem and likely never had much of a bean. The small parts can be passed (if you're lucky). But don't count on that level of good luck very often. Our other geldings would always let you know when things were getting uncomfortable for them.

And today I own no geldings whos sheaths need to be worried about, but that's not the reason (just a nice fringe benny) :lol:


----------



## krise88 (Sep 15, 2011)

i've heard many different theories. I always just check and wash if needed. I think it depends on the horse, i've ridden horses that needed it every 6 months, and horses than needed it monthly. One of them was a morgan with a big trot and he kicked up alot of dirt (after riding he always had dirt on his stomach) and he got SO dirty there. If I didnt clean him once a month he would get really fussy and not pay attention when ridden. The other horse was one I leased this summer and he didnt drop to pee, so he got pretty dirty too and would rub when he needed it. After getting to know a horse for awhile you can usually tell when they are uncomfortable and need it. Some people said it was too often to clean them and it would strip the oils and dry out, but if I didnt they would be impossible to deal with, and they never seemed to get dry or irritated. So I think it depends on the horse and there is not a specific time they need it


----------

